# Painting Slate roof?



## jacobs (Mar 18, 2012)

Just got a customer who wants an estimate on painting the front third floor of his row home that is actually slate, he knows its slate, and wants it painted. I told him that I never have seen or heard of someone painting slate. I have used epoxy to "glue" a few pieces of broken slate together before but other than that when it comes to slate I tell them to call the roofer. I told this to the customer and he told me that another painter he called said he could paint it. I told the customer that I would check into it and get back to him and let him know whether painting slate is something that has a product and procedure for or not. My guess would be to get Sherwin Williams Loxxon masonary primer first. I told him that I am not inclinded to do things that I cant warranty and just because someone else "will do what the customer wants" doesn't mean I will, or that I may not have the experience with that facet of painting to get the job. He thanked me for my honesty and is awaiting my response.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

My understanding is that painting a slate roof is a bad idea and causes the slate to start falling apart from retained moisture. There are several painted slate roofs in my area that look rough and seem to confirm this. Maybe they make a specific product for it, IDK. I would pass on it.


----------

